# Lf : Silver arowana & datnoids



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

prefer 9'' or bigger please and must be eating pellet or market prawns no on feeders thanks .


Also looking for datnoid group pm me


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello, I think i saw one at islandpets up near loughed a few days ago.

Good luck with the awesome fish!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Its on hold was there today!!


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

I Might know of one for sale for you, Its about 14" with barbells, Nicer looking silver then most, How much would you offer if I got the fish sent up to Van? 
(have a friend going there within a few days)


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

There's a bunch at king eds


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## bigfisheatlittlefish (Dec 8, 2012)

King eds king eds king eds nice silvers good price


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

did you still want my aro? I have everything ready to go can be shipped Thursday at no extra cost to you! Plz check your pm's!


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

all must go fresh water fish

Saw this ad, thought of you,has a silver arowana


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Durogity said:


> all must go fresh water fish
> 
> Saw this ad, thought of you,has a silver arowana


Yes I did MSG the person and no reply yet


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

dinherz said:


> Yes I did MSG the person and no reply yet


Did you message them only once, I've noticed Craigslist is insanely glitchy these days with email delivery.


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

or buy mine for 50$ that is big and healthy and has great colorings!!!!!!! also eats everything!!!!!


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I got 2 Indo dats 8" and 9" both eating pellets, shrimps and smelt.


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bumpo bump bump


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## cdoug (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a 15" silver arowana for sale, check out my thread


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I thought your out of the hobbie? or change your mind again


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

im going out out. forgot to close this thread


----------

